# Panache - Is it back?



## jpkjr1 (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm re-starting a Panache thread, as the more recent ones were accidently deleted. To recap: After more than 2 years of being left in the dark by the resort, having Panache de-listed by RCI due to local zoning issues and hearing from ?TISA that the resort had gone bankrupt, Most of us have heard from the resort in the form of a levy statement seeking levies for 2005 and 2006 (and in my case 2004). Email communication to some of us from David Fairbrother (Panache owner/developer) indicates that the confusion was caused by Michelle (Panache office manager, now fired), zoning issues will be resolved in November, re-listing with RCI should follow and owners current with their levies will receive their 2006 week along with an extra 2006 week to make up the past due 2005 week. 

Many owners are skeptical regarding the story as told by Mr. Fairbrother (where exactly has he been these past few years) and rightfully wonder whether paying any further levies to Panache is a good idea. I share that concern, while remembering that Panche was an excellent trader with very reasonable levies.

Everyone, please feel free to add any details I've forgotten and/or correct any misstatements. 

Now, let the thread resume!

Joe


----------



## BarCol (Oct 23, 2005)

*Panache - alive or dead or on life support? -inquiring minds want to know!!*

Hi Joe: I posted on the yahoo Panache owners site that I have written to the Capetown Planning Commission and RCI ZA to ask about the status of the rezoning application and RCI affiliation and re-instatement . I have not yet heard back from the Planning Commission, but will post on the yahoo site when I do.

As far as re-instatement, RCI apparently will reinstate when the re-zoning is approved, but requires a letter from the Planning Authority confirming the re-zoning approval. Mr. Fairbrother expects this to be in November 2005, but RCI has given no committment on timing - just linked it to the Planning approvals.

I haven't written to TISA, but I'm figuring someone else may.

Other news as it happens on yahoo.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 28, 2005)

I have seen Panache on the DAE availibility list, so apparently it is still in operation.


----------



## Al D (Nov 26, 2005)

Did anyone find out if it's "back"?


----------



## jpkjr1 (Dec 28, 2005)

No, it's not back.


----------

